# How does the NBA Work?



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

Is this right? A team pays a fee to get into the league, and in turn, the league markets it. The league gives some of its profits to its teams, but to get more money, the teams do promotions, like free bobbleheads or whatever. I want to know because I want to make my own league.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

the teams have to pay an entery fee. such as when the Bobcats came into the league, they had to pay 400 million dollars. Im not sure, but I think that 400 million dollars was spread among the other 29 teams. once the team is in, they make money by selling tickets and merchandise. even on road games teams will make money.

the biggest revenue makers for NBA teams is marchandising. such as T-shirts, hats, Jerseys ect. then there is the TV revenue which gets split 32 ways. with each team taking 1/32 of the profit. the league taking 1/32, and the Spirit of St Louis getting the rest.(they are an ABA team who didnt merge, but still gets a portion of the TV deals)


I figured it out one time, and my estimates were that by ticket sales the Utah Jazz made 2.3 million dollars a game, on tickets alone. then I tried figuring out how much they made from the sale of merchandise, food, and other stuff. and one report suggested about 2 million a game for that.

so thats 4.3 million from just people going to the Arena. Im not sure but I think the visiting team gets a quarter of the profit. so the Jazz would have taken home about 3.125 million dollars. now times that by 41 home games. giving you 128.125 million dollars for the year. and lets say for argument sake that they made 1.35 per road game. so times that by 41. 55.35 million a year from road games. so thats a grand total of 183.475 million dollars. that is the money made just from the regular season. so thats why teams find it so important to make the playoffs, cause then they can raise prices, and make even more money.


all these stats are from the 97-98 season, so stuff has changed, but this would just give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Good post.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good stuff man


----------

